# Ground throws



## JKD (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone.
Wondering if anyone has used Caboose Industries O scale ground throes on an indoor layout or what the preferred style of ground throw or control for an indoor turnout control might be?


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I have used the Caboose Industries ground throw before, while it did work for the Aluminum code 250 turnout I made at the time, I have found that the Tenmille ground throw works better. We have them available on the Llagas Creek Website with brass screw arm upgrades as an option. The cost of the throws has unfortunately risen steadily over the past couple years due to rising costs and import fees from where they are made by Tenmille in the UK.

If you are working with a 1:20.3 scale layout we do have scale accurate switch stand kits that model the commonly seen Pettibone Mulliken switch stands back in the steam era.

Another option for a ground throw would be Sunset Valley Railroad's brass ground throw. Its entirely made of metal, so quite durable.

Additionally LGB's manual switch drive would work fine, but has the downside of being a little bulky. They are sold in pairs of two for about $9 each.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use *Circiutron Tortoise slow motion switch machines*. Coming from an HO background and most of my switches are too far away to easily reach this seemed to be the obvious solution. I have mounted various non-operating switch stands, such as those from Ozark, SVRR and Llagas Creek appropriately as a detail to the switch. I have thought about connecting them to articulate when the switch is thrown; it seem doable though I haven't attempted one yet.


----------

